# Roll20.net:  Where can I find free tilesets/tokens?



## Puxido (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't want to empty my wallet just to play a session, but I can't find any free tilesets on their site, is there a site with free tiles I can use?


----------



## gamerprinter (Nov 14, 2014)

[MENTION=6775929]Puxido[/MENTION] - well if you visit the *Cartographers' Guild*, several of the posters of huge threads containing various map objects they've created. I post a few, but then I sell sets of map objects that I create, and half 2 sets currently available at *DrivethruRPG*, though as stated, these aren't free. I also have some one-off samples available on my *G+ community*.

Another site with both paid for and free map objects can be found at *RPGMapShare*.

You could also visit the many other Virtual Tabletop applications (other than Roll20) that have both free and links to paid for map object sets like:

*Battlegrounds*
*RPTools* (also search their user forums, there's map object content there.)
*Fantasy Grounds*


----------

